# Sperm looking Pests



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol, I've never heard of them described like that. Those are probably planaria.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Probably not it, endangered worm that lives in squid mouths. Idk. 

Tons of nematode species out there tho.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

mmccarthy781 said:


> Lol, I've never heard of them described like that. Those are probably planaria.


I feel that it's too thin to be planaria. Never had a case of those in any of my tanks and I havne't added anything in the past 2 months. 

Maybe they're a kind of nematodes?


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

This might be a dumb question, but do you have otos? When my fry first hatched they looked like that. lol


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I have exactly the same thing, they came out of nowhere in the last week or so.

My solution to anything non-instroduced in the tank.
1. If it's hydra, get panacur.
2. If it's planaria, get panacur.
3. If none of above, look the other way and ignore.

It's been working well for me.


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

Some small white squiggly worms are annelids. Anything from the Clitelium to the mouth could appear to be bulged like your drawing.

You'll need to view it under a very strong magnifying glass to see the body segments to verify this.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

dmagerl said:


> Some small white squiggly worms are annelids. Anything from the Clitelium to the mouth could appear to be bulged like your drawing.
> 
> You'll need to view it under a very strong magnifying glass to see the body segments to verify this.



Do u know if its dangerous for shrimplets?


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

Harmless. 

My shrimp tank has worms like you describe. They seem to like to congregate at the water line. Every water change I just use a paper towel and wipe them up when the water level drops. They leave a pink smudge on the towel.


----------



## joon (Jul 17, 2004)

did it come from dried driftwood?


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have these worms too. They're harmless to shrimps, just annoying to watch. I think they came into my tank when I introduced new mosses.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Those things are so annoying to watch....thinking about adding dwarf corydoras to solve the problem....but they would just eat my shrimplets too.

If only shrimps ate these things....


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

i have similar looking things in my substrate. no idea how they got there but they are the small white worm lookin things. i thought it was new growth of dhg roots but they started moving!


----------

